# Heading to Northern Saskatchewan



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Leaving Sunday for my dream trip to Lawrence Bay Lodge on reindeer lake for some awesome northern pike and lake trout fishing. Five days of fully guided fishing, all meals and daily shore lunch. Post pictures and report when I get back.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a blast!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

wivywoo said:


> Leaving Sunday for my dream trip to Lawrence Bay Lodge on reindeer lake for some awesome northern pike and lake trout fishing. Five days of fully guided fishing, all meals and daily shore lunch. Post pictures and report when I get back.


Good luck with fishing and weather!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

How did you do???


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally made it back home today, Tuesday, after our flight was canceled yesterday in Toronto.
My buddy and I had a great time. Weather was good but almost too hot and I think we probably would have done better had we had some cloudy or overcast days instead of the bright Sunshine that we had. We caught lots of Pike and I think we had six over 40" for the week and lots of mid-30 fish. Also we could catch all the lake trout that we would possibly want to catch as they were very abundant jigging for them. The largest lake trout was probably around 10 lb with the average probably five to six pounds. All of our pike were caught casting shorelines and deep weed beds. The cabin was very basic but had everything you needed. The lodge was nice and the meals were really good. You could do a shore lunch everyday with fried fish and potatoes and baked beans. We did that the first day and decided we would save the time that that took to make and just take sandwiches in order to get more fishing time in after the first day. Have attached some of the pictures.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Some more pictures showing the lodge and our cabin and the fish we kept for the shore lunch


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Love it brother


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like a great trip, thanks for sharing.

Time to start planning the next adventure!


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks for the post. Great photos and memories you created.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Those are some beautiful pike !! Sounds like you guys had a great trip to a pristine part of Canada. Mike


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Those are some beautiful pike !! Sounds like you guys had a great trip to a pristine part of Canada. Mike


Thanks. Ya it was a good time for sure. Have to plan next year's now. If anybody has any good recommendations for a place up north you could haul your boat to, send me a pm.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------

